# Resident Evil: Degeneration (2008?)



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Brand new CG Resident Evil movie with at least Claire and Leon.  Looks awesome sauce and so does Claire. =D


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2007)

MACHETE!!!!
[/spam]

Looks sexy. Is it related to the games? Hopefully this will be Resident Evil done right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2007)

I vaguely remember a thread about this from a long ass time ago.

Ugh, 823 items on Google. I'd be damned to search through that. We really need to get VB search working again.

But yeah, I hope for the best with it. Some video games can translate well. But most don't due to not finding good actors who would actually be in a movie based on a videogame or it being very difficult to translate the experience.

This looks akin to Advent Children and could probably be quite good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

Claire looks cute, and Leon = badass.

Yeah, it does look like Advent Children quality. Can't wait for a trailer to show up.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Dec 15, 2007)

Saw this a while ago. Still, just as exciting.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks pretty good.  Wish had more screen shots of better angles for the main leads.  I disagree that it's Advent Children quality.  AC was better looking, it looks more like how the graphics in RE 4 look but a bit better.  Or probably how RE 5 looks.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

I heard about it a while ago, been looking forward for it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 17, 2007)

Link removed

Here's the trailer for that


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Ban-Kai 

there's already a thread on it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 17, 2007)

fuck yeah! this is the only way games and animes will be successful as real-life movies... imagine if tekken was made with real people x_X... 

CGI ftw when it comes to this.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 17, 2007)

This trailer just made my day 

Hopefully the story will be better than RE4, glad to see it looks like it's set in an urban area ala RE2 and 3.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Hagi said:


> This trailer just made my day
> 
> *Hopefully the story will be better than RE4*, glad to see it looks like it's set in an urban area ala RE2 and 3.



It would take a paper clip and a piece of dog shit to make a better story than RE4's. I'm not kidding


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

this might be good

i don't have faith after the last CG movie


----------



## Amuro (Dec 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> It would take a paper clip and a piece of dog shit to make a better story than RE4's. I'm not kidding




I couldn't have put it more bluntly than that 

Bring on the zombie's i say


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Hell yes, but this is after RE4 

Bringing the zombies back now and possibly some puzzles for the characters to solve, would kick ass and prove people trying to satisfy us older fans.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 17, 2007)

I will be more than happy to see a well done Tyrant and some Hunters.

None of this head popping Ganado crap thankyou very much 

Will be interesting to see how they'll reunite Leon and Claire seeing how he's some Secret Service douche now. Can't remember what she's been doing since Veronica.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

Seems like you're an old school fan as well as I am  Glad to see there's still someone else left.

Go join the Resident Evil Fanclub!


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

it looks like it might be awesome, i think the CG will bring out the nice zombie aspect


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 17, 2007)

"Degeneration" is what they should had called the live-action movies... what a waste of time and money. I hope this puts them to shame!


----------



## jazumin (Dec 17, 2007)

It looks really good. I'm stoked. If we're lucky, maybe we'll get one that investigates the mansion inncident.


----------



## jefu (Dec 17, 2007)

This looks really good actually. I'm shocked. xD  I got pretty high hopes for this one.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Seems like you're an old school fan as well as I am  Glad to see there's still someone else left.



So am I, been one since 1998 

Anyways, this looks like it could be pretty good. Glad to see Leon (my all time favorite RE character) is one of the main characters. Now that he's all badass and stuff, I can't wait to see him in action. Claire's lookin as gorgeous as ever as well. If this film turns out to be canon, maybe we'll find out what she's been up to since *Veronica*. Oh, and since Leon's the main character, maybe that means Ada will show up again 

So yeah, I hope this film kicks ass, and if it does, I'll be anticipating the dub.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope they tone down Leon a bit. He was too "action hero-ish cliché" to me and I for one, did not like it. RE2 Leon however, I liked a lot as he pretty reacted the way he should.

I read your reply in the fanclub, I respect it and I understand it


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I hope they tone down Leon a bit. *He was too "action hero-ish cliché"* to me and I for one, did not like it. RE2 Leon however, I liked a lot as he pretty reacted the way he should.



Well, I can't really argue with that. But what I can say is that I really didn't care. Leon's my favorite character, and regardless of the slight clicheness, he still ended up becoming a badass, and that made me really happy 

I'm pretty sure they'll tone it down a bit since this is a movie and not a video game, but he'll still be badass 



> I read your reply in the fanclub, I respect it and I understand it



Thank you very much. I can understand why you didn't like it, and I won't bother trying to make see it another way. But one thing you can't deny is the fact that it helped the franchise get back on its feet.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

Well sure financially since it brought a lot of new fans in. However, a lot of people would prefer the old style as well.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2007)

Birkin said:


> *Well sure financially since it brought a lot of new fans in*. However, a lot of people would prefer the old style as well.



Exactly what I was talking about. As long as you're willing to admit that, then I have no problem respecting you.


----------



## Seany (Dec 18, 2007)

Finally... a RE movie done right!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

Stop  hating on RE4, the script was better than you

Anyway anything Leon in it is fine by me, all I demand is a shower scene


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2007)

RE4's script is even worse than the Outbreak ones.


----------



## shadow__nin (Dec 19, 2007)

Now this is what I am talking aboot. This movie has a lot of potential I just hope they don't barf it up.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2007)

Birkin said:


> RE4's script is even worse than the Outbreak ones.



Speakin of scripts, that brings up somethin I'd like to talk about.

One thing we all know RE gets flack for is the voice acting. However (putting the very first one aside), I really do have to call bullshit on that. From 2 on, I think the voice acting has been pretty good, and it kept getting better and better as the series went on. A lot of people these days seem to get dialogue and voice acting mixed up. If a character says somethin corny, people automatically call it bad voice acting.

Come on people, Resident Evil doesn't have bad acting, just occasionally corny dialogue.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

Agree with Triggerhappy.

CVX for instance had excellent voice acting, namely Alfred, Wesker and Chris. The rest were good as well.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

Fuck yeah. Leon, Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 20, 2007)

This looks awesome, can't wait to see Leon in action.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

Fuck Leon. Can't wait to see Claire in action.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> *Fuck Leon.*



*WOAH!!!!* :shrooms

I'm not gonna say that didn't hurt, but I'll forgive you this time


----------



## Birkin (Dec 20, 2007)

Simply got sick of him in RE4. They turned the awesome RE2 Leon into a cliché ridden hero.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Fuck Leon.


you best be joking.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

Claire > Leon any day


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm hoping they up the ante and create the 1st CG R rated or NC-17 movie based on a game!


----------



## Vago (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice, I hope is better than the 3rd.

Link removed

Seems like a fake.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

That's not fake. Jesus christ.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 21, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> I'm hoping they up the ante and create the 1st CG R rated or NC-17 movie based on a game!



I highly doubt it'll come anywhere close to an NC-17 rating. You gotta have a shitload of violence and sex in a movie for it to even have a chance to get near that rating. I do think it has a very strong chance of getting a R rating though.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright, now we can see Leon do suplexes on zombos this time


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 22, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Alright, now we can see Leon do suplexes on zombies this time



But then he'd mess up his awesome coat


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> But then he'd mess up his awesome coat



Then he'll switch to his RPD suit


----------



## Bender (Oct 19, 2008)

There's already  a summary on the movie  

Interesting

Maaaan I can't wait for this movie to come out to America pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2008)

Need I remind you all that this movie has already aired?

At the Tokyo Game Show, that is


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just read the summary, and it sounds pretty cool. Do we know if this movie has been officially labeled as canon?


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Another one?


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 20, 2008)

We only have to wait to 30th december (release date as confirmed in the TGS).

I think I´ll devour my nails. Next, my fingers.


----------



## Koi (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah, very nice.  I know what I'm getting my fiance for (post-)Christmas, lol.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Another one?



No.

God no.

This is not Alice crap storyline.

It's a full CGI film.  Think _Advent Children_... but Resident Evil.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2008)

CLAIRE!

That wink was epic. *Needs gif of it*


----------



## Bender (Oct 20, 2008)

^

I need one of Leon kicking ass


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2008)

not bad, but looks abit off from the re4 version!


is he the bad guy?!


----------



## dilbot (Oct 24, 2008)

I've actually just gotten into Resident evil like a year ago. I ordered the REmakes for GC (they were a bitch to find ). DEFINITELY gonna get a bootleg off internetz once it comes out DDDD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 25, 2008)

REmake is awesome! 

play weskers lab in the dark! xD when you have to carry the furl VERY slowly while the dead zombies can ressurect at any time! xD


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

RE4 players can gtfo please 

God I love REmake, RE2 and Code: Veronica X. Birkin is a beast!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE4 players can gtfo please
> 
> God I love REmake, RE2 and Code: Veronica X. Birkin is a beast!



Stupid liverpool fan, dont diss RE4


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm not really surprised arsenal, united and chelsea fans love RE4 over the rest. No real story


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2008)

that leon is fugly 



that more like it 

and thaT livershit fan is butthurt daily, even more than you cesc


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

butthurt? me? 



that is how Leon should look


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2008)

he doesnt work for the raccoon city police department anymore  

besides time has passed he should look older like in RE4  

and yes you butthurt more butthurt than cesc and that says alot


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2008)

define 'butthurt' please.

RE4 Leon was a cliché and a disgrace.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 25, 2008)

ignore vault.................he a glory hunting chavski fan 

re4 leon was kickass, he suplex crazy men!


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2008)

Being butthurt is taking things abit too literal and taking something too goddamn seriously, thus you feelings hurt thus affecting your reasoning want revenge thus giving you a reason to flame bait someone.

I.E the liverpool incidents 

no to mention you think your better than the rest your always opposing things i.e you saying everyone sucks because they think RE4 is good 



Killua said:


> RE4 players can gtfo please
> 
> God I love REmake, RE2 and Code: Veronica X. Birkin is a beast!



and also the other threads 

lol cesc fuck you, your butthurt too


----------



## dilbot (Oct 25, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> REmake is awesome!
> 
> play weskers lab in the dark! xD when you have to carry the furl VERY slowly while the dead zombies can ressurect at any time! xD



Who the fuck plays resident evil with the lights on?!

BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> that leon is fugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy your boy band reject Leon. I'll stick with the bad-ass Harrison Ford Leon on Degeneration, thnx.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 27, 2008)

Dec. 30's too long...I wanna see Leon kick ass once more


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally RE movie done right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 30, 2008)

It's out in Japan? I was under the impression it _aired_ during the Tokyo Game Show.

And Sherry's in RE5.

Claire and the G-mutant is this movies kicker and awesome.

Also *spoiler ahead*


*Spoiler*: __ 



You may know this, but other game characters will appear as well. Here's hoping for Barry and Rebecca!


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

*Resident Evil: Degeneration*

Didn't see a thread about it so here it is.


Came out today I think, at least I saw it today, and I thought it was fucking awesome. I have a few complaints though.


For those who doesn't know, this is an animated movie and is in no way related to the Live Action shit trilogy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the new girl x Leon, that was so pulled out the directors ass I wanted to shove it back up there


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Didn't see a thread about it so here it is.
> 
> 
> Came out today I think, at least I saw it today, and I thought it was fucking awesome. I have a few complaints though.
> ...



That wasn't a new girl.  That was Claire Redfield.

But you and I might be on two different pages.  I haven't watched the whole movie yet, so you may be talking about a character I have yet to see.  So if I'm wrong, feel free to point and laugh.


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

*points and laughs* 


Obviously I know who Claire Redfield is, I was talking about the cop girl from SRT.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Leon and Claire are canon, you don't fuck with canon!!!

Actually Ada was pretty hot for Leon

Btw was the cgi any good? It didn't look good to me in the trailers, seems like a step below Advent Children.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2008)

I tought that the canon was Ada and Leon.
I mean he ditched the presidents daugter because of ada xD, that gives you a pretty good idea of how much he desires that hot woman.

and wath movie r yeh talkin about?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> *points and laughs*
> 
> 
> Obviously I know who Claire Redfield is, I was talking about the cop girl from SRT.



Your pointing and laughing is welcome with open arms.




Ennoea said:


> Leon and Claire are canon, you don't fuck with canon!!!
> 
> Actually Ada was pretty hot for Leon
> 
> Btw was the cgi any good? It didn't look good to me in the trailers, seems like a step below Advent Children.



A step below AC is still pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

But AC was two years ago, it should be atleast as good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

They made another one?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They made another one?



We're not talking about the questionable live-action series.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Why haven't I heard this a while ago? I must watch it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2008)

G-VIIIIIIIIIRUS

FUCKING

I'M CRYING MANLY TEARS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> We're not talking about the questionable live-action series.


 Say no more, kind gentleman.

I am running away.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 4, 2008)

.:Bunneh:. said:


> Why haven't I heard this a while ago? I must watch it.



Well, it just came out today.

EDIT:  And Ennoea, you're right, it's a step below AC... and it really is disappointing and a little awkward.


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not shitty like the live actions, and FFVII AC was like 5 years in production or so


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 5, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It's not shitty like the live actions, and FFVII AC was like 5 years in production or so



True.

Leon looks really awkward, but I like the rest of the characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tricell (the company mentioned at the end) is going to play a part in Resident Evil 5.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

I just saw it and man... this is CANON.


*Spoiler*: __ 



TRICELL... sons of a bitch... never saw that coming, beautiful...


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

Tricell was obviously going to play a part of RE5 after they gave Wesker help.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2008)

is the VA of Leon the same as RE4 and what about Clair VA is she the same of VA wo plays her in RE2 and Code Veronica?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

RE4 Leon and Degeneration is the same one, although this is a more matured Leon. Thank god, as RE4 Leon was horrible.

Claire still has her awesome voice from way back in RE2, I think she's the only one alongside Ada.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE4 Leon and Degeneration is the same one, although this is a more matured Leon. Thank god, *as RE4 Leon was horrible.*
> 
> Claire still has her awesome voice from way back in RE2, I think she's the only one alongside Ada.


i think you ment RE2 voice his RE4 voice is bad ass.


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

He meant characteristics most likely rather than voice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

I actually meant both.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 5, 2008)

God damnit this kicks ass!! The graphics are amazing!


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

I kinda liked RE4 voice


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

The voice is linked to the dialogues, which were SHIT.

RE2 Claire made it, why not Leon?


----------



## Freija (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, but you have to agree, the voice in itself is aweosme.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2008)

RE4 Leon left a shitty aftertaste which will never be filled. The voice had potential.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Meh, I liked it.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 6, 2008)

But Leons face are slightly different from in RE4. I like his face better in the game.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm unsure about that really, they both have their appeals.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome movie today, saw it at work.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

You watch movies @ work ? Awesome!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol yeah, mostly boring same old same old movies. But once in awhile we get good ones, like this and the last James bond movie.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

What do you work with ?


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

It's an hour and a half of fanservice with a halfassed plot.

But I still loved it.  :X


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2008)

Splintered said:


> It's an hour and a half of fanservice with a halfassed plot.
> 
> But I still loved it.  :X



Indeed
It wasn't that scary though :/


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Splintered said:


> It's an hour and a half of fanservice with a halfassed plot.
> 
> But I still loved it.  :X


Fan service would've been Leon x Claire... and killing that ugly SRT girl.


Felix said:


> Indeed
> It wasn't that scary though :/



Not really, but it was awesome.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

So, uh, I’m going to rant now.

It’s not the greatest movie evar, but I don’t understand people who thought it would be.  It’s a game > movie medium, those never turn out the best.  But it was incredibly satisfying to see Leon and Claire back together again, plus a movie that doesn’t have Alice killing a thousand zombies with a flex of her arms (I don’t even hate the movies like some fans, but come on).

So yeah, horrible dialogue, awkward animations, and all- I enjoyed it like I enjoy all B zombie movies.  Only more awesome because it’s like a B movie you’ve been watching for over ten years.  With good action and motherfucking G virus.

People complained about the graphics, but despite the fact that sometimes they just looked clumsy, it really was beautiful.  Not as good as advent children, but still worth the note.  I really didn’t understand the griping about the voice acting, I thought it was awesome.  The only problem was that the lip synchronization was horribly off.

*Spoiler*: _ Has spoilers, kinda_ 





Leon was completely bad ass throughout the entire sequence, but bad ass was all he was.  You could have removed him and replaced him with a fodder character.  Leon, what the fuck happened to you?  Did someone remove your personality?  I could deal with RE4 because there was still a hint of him being a complete loveable lamer.  I had no idea what happened to him, other than he turned into person who spent the entire time being stoic and doing AMAZING OMG feats.

I’m a horrible tard for Claire Redfield and have been for years, she may be the biggest reason I watched this movie.  I loved how they kept her character intact; she was motherly and sweet, but still the stubborn and dedicated person she was in the games.  But seriously, what the fuck is up with the huge zombie kill discrepancy?  You get maybe ten seconds of her shooting zombies, the rest she’s not doing much at all. 

Also, the whole “rescuer and not a fighter” thing sounded like Capcom writing her out of possible game sequels.  Fuck you Capcom.  Given the right motivation, Claire will infiltrate your company and blow up your soldiers.  If she doesn’t do the same when she finds out Wesker has Sherry, I will fly to Japan and falcon punch you all in the face.

So, more action for Claire, and more character development for Leon.  I understand that there were time constraints, but hey, there was an easy way to deal with that.  Ignore Angela.  Ugh, Angela.  We could have had zombies nomming the fuck out of innocent people’s faces, but no.  We had to watch Angela be useless.  I don’t even hate Angela but she was uninteresting and easily forgettable- clearly there only to advance the plot and saturate it with HELLO, WOULD YOU LIKE SOME SEXUAL TENSION!?  Granted, Ada was a lot like that in RE2 as well, but she proved to be kinda awesome in RE4 and UC, and was at least independent.

Leon, literally, had to hold Angela's hand and walk her around throughout the entire story.  What the hell is with, “Let’s end this” *closes eyes to be killed*.  You have a gun, _kill shit_.

“Let’s go diving together again.”
No, bitch, why don’t you become one of those side characters that are never mentioned again in the plot, like 90% of the cast in the other games.  Good?  Good.  I was honestly hoping for more Claire and Leon cooperation, but if it meant acting like the trained monkey Angela was, no fucking thanks.

As for the plot, half assed isn’t the right words.  It was more, tried really hard to shove as much information and plot down your throats, and it ended up being cumbersome.  I commend them for trying, but it was just poorly done.  They would overload you with information in some parts, making it boring (was anyone paying attention to the five minute wrap up Leon speech?), and trying to make it complex with plot twists just made characters look stupid.

The one thing it did, though, was establish the “world” a little better- emphasizing that the dissolving of Umbrella Corp actually did more harm, since now there was a black market and no control.  So much good could have come out of it, but the plot both began and ended in Degeneration making it a side story- which is a shame because they could have tied it into the main series so much better.

It also shows that the T-virus really is an out of date bioweapon and that it’s not as strong of a threat with this COMPLETELY NEW YOU'VE NEVER HAD ONE antidote (besides the other antidotes, right?) and that no one will want to use the G-virus.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

Splintered said:


> So, uh, I?m going to rant now.
> 
> It?s not the greatest movie evar, but I don?t understand people who thought it would be.  It?s a game > movie medium, those never turn out the best.  But it was incredibly satisfying to see Leon and Claire back together again, plus a movie that doesn?t have Alice killing a thousand zombies with a flex of her arms (I don?t even hate the movies like some fans, but come on).
> 
> ...



i lol'd my way through this  

i have to agree, but i didnt see a mention of leon's badass level 4 escape  where he runs to the next lvl before lvl 4 drops.


----------



## Slayz (Dec 8, 2008)

Just watched the trailer and it looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Splints just owned the thread.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Portia said:


> i have to agree, but i didnt see a mention of leon's badass level 4 escape  where he runs to the next lvl before lvl 4 drops.



Lol but, just before that he got knocked back like 200+ feet, and hit the ground, and was still able to do that.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon x Chris = Unbeatable


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

as a pairing or as a team ?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

As a team dumb ass ^^


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually thought in this movie Claire, and Leon would have some sexual tension. But, that was not so...instead they made Angella fall for him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> As a team dumb ass ^^



you can never be too sure these days 

even for the likes of you.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> I actually thought in this movie Claire, and Leon would have some sexual tension. But, that was not so...instead they made Angella fall for him.


Aye, Angela is the only part about this movie I will forget  she never existed. Claire and Leon had a few flirtatious scenes but that was it.


Portia said:


> you can never be too sure these days
> 
> even for the likes of you.


OY!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon is too much of an epic bad ass in this one.

If he popped in RE5 like he did here, that would just be too epic sauce.

Anyways, anyone know what that Tricell corp. is? Doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

To put it blunt, Tricell = new Umbrella.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

Portia said:


> i lol'd my way through this
> 
> i have to agree, but i didnt see a mention of leon's badass level 4 escape  where he runs to the next lvl before lvl 4 drops.



Well yes.  Leon was very much manly, and thus doing many manly thing in a spectacular fashion.

Chris-Leon would destroy the console with their manliness.  But I still would like Chris to regain his "I'm define testerone" role and Leon to go back to being a lamer.  >_>



> I actually thought in this movie Claire, and Leon would have some sexual tension. But, that was not so...instead they made Angella fall for him


Eh, I've been a Claire/Leon fangirl since I was an obnoxious twelve year old,  but it'll never happen.  Seriously though, Leon just might be a tremendous homosexual who over compensates by trying to hook up with every vagina within eyeshot.

I think I might have missed the Tricell reference.



> she never existed.


Agreed.  And now the world is a better place.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't know they did an animated version! I must see it now..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> To put it blunt, Tricell = new Umbrella.



Ahh, I wiki'd it and saw a sentence about them. lol Now waiting for RE5 is going to be a bitch even more than it was before.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 19, 2008)

>.< shoulda subscribed to this thread... I'm downloading now!!!! W00t snowday!


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats, this is the second snow less Christmas in a row in Sweden.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

LoL you are complaining, i havent encountered a white christmas in 4 years now


----------



## dilbot (Dec 19, 2008)

HAHA you will never experience our harsh winters. *shovels snow*


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was a kid we had like 30-50 cm of snow  now we get like 5 tops.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn Canadian  

i rarely see snow now, damn global warming

does this game imply leon and claire in re6 

this time with zombies


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

We got snow back in October D:


----------



## dilbot (Dec 19, 2008)

DD just finished watching the movie. Pretty badass movie. Though the romance plot was quite unnecessary. Me and my friend are fucking REtards. Though apparently not to the point where we would know when the movie came out....

Too bad my friend left for China today. I would've called him over to watch it with me.


----------



## Squabler Gr (Dec 27, 2008)

Must watch! I've been looking forward to this movie for ages since i that last live action version. will inform later on thoughts!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow this one bad. Not mentioning that plot is beyond cliche, the visuals looks worse than 2002 CG intros on PS2 :xzaru


----------

